# Travel Destinations > South East Asia >  Experience for travelling Hai Van Pass by motorbike

## stylemotorbikes

Traveling Hai Van Pass is one of the most popular forms of backpacking by many young people. To enjoy the fresh, cool and vast space, you need to know Hai Van Pass experiences that we share in this article.

*Conquer Hai Van Pass*

When coming to Da Nang, Hai Van Pass is a backpacking site that attracts young people. To travel to Hai Van, you can find motorbike rental shops: Stylemotorbikes and conquer the road to the pass.
Because this is many steep sections when travelling on Hai Van Pass. You need to pay close attention to the motorbike, the brakes and choose a gear to move for a safe trip. 
To travel to Hai Van Pass, you just need to rent a motorbike in Da Nang and go from the direction of Da Nang city to the pass. Because of the road up the mountain, you need to have a solid steering wheel to handle the situation on the go.
Discovering the mountain pass by motorbike is a way for you to fully experience the fresh feeling of hills and mountains, free to stop and take photos at any time'


*Discover tourist attractions of Hai Van Pass*

To visit Hai Van Pass, you have to conquer a long-distance and steep up and down. On the way, you will be moving on the most beautiful coastal road in Vietnam.
The prominent and crooked road between the immense green of mountains and forests certainly brings the most interesting experience for those who love backpacking. With a high slope, there will be a section where you will have to bend along the hill to pass so without a solid steering wheel, it will be very difficult to move.
Although the road can make many people nervous, you will be able to witness firsthand the magnificent natural picture that captivates people, as expected of the most dangerous pass in Vietnam.
When you go to Hai Van Pass, you will admire the first beauty of the Hai Van gate built thousands of years ago under the Nguyen Dynasty. This door is built of bricks with large arches. You can also witness the structures bearing the national war still preserved. Surely you will have a great experience when going to Hai Van Pass.
Note when moving by motorbike to Hai Van Pass, you need to check the vehicle, brake, move at a very slow speed and should not float. You should ride a motorbike to slow down the speed when going downhill. And especially if you travel during the day, you have to go down the mountain when the sun is still bright to avoid dangerous bends.

*Note for travelling Hai Van Pass by motorbike*

With Hai Van Pass travel, you should go as soon as possible because the peak of the pass at dawn will be wonderful scenery you can not forget. 
Above are the necessary experiences Stylemotorbikes.com wants to share with you to be able to travel Hai Van Da Nang perfectly. Stylemotorbikes will accompany you on your way to conquering Hai Van and ensure you a safe trip.

*STYLEMOTORBIKES*


Contact Hanoi Store: 40 Nguyen Sieu, Hoan Kiem, Hanoi, Vietnam
PHONE: (+84) 24 6254 3796
Contact HCM Store: 368 Vo Van Kiet, Quan 1, Ho Chi Minh, Vietnam
PHONE: (+84) 28 6683 3796
Contact Hoi An Store: 314 Cua Dai, Hoi An, Vietnam
PHONE: (+84) 23 5651 2046
Contact Hue Store: 45 Nguyen Cong Tru, Hue, Vietnam
PHONE: (+84) 91 513 9796
WEBSITE: stylemotorbikes.com

----------


## Tecapanv

I recommended to use minibus rental from 8Rental for trip. When you go to Hai Van Pass, you will admire the first beauty of the Hai Van gate built thousands of years ago under the Nguyen Dynasty. This door is built of bricks with large arches

----------


## Wenctim1979

good post keep it up

----------


## Wenctim1979

In the USA, a large number of the organizations give you the guarantee of the home and in future on the off chance that you have any gripe about this home. You can get grademiners review to write your thesis task easily. In another manner, you can do protection of your home.

----------


## yisoo

The world's not perfect, but it's not that bad
If we got each other, and that's all we have.

----------


## motsppllj

For many players who are keen on the Steam community, getting XP to promote Steam Level Up is something they often do. Due to the existence of Steam Workshop: Artwork, it becomes meaningful for players to improve their personal information interface, and players can give full play to their creativity.

Steam Artwork

Steam Artwork is a tag like most communities. You can find this option under the community homepage to view the artwork posted by players. You can choose your favorite games and popular works of art, and express your opinions.

Add artwork to Steam?

First, you need to find the game you like and enter the relevant community. The "Upload Artwork" button in the upper right corner is the easiest way. Add a title, description, and upload for your work. You can directly choose to save it to your personal profile or upload it to the community center.

Precautions


First of all, your work must be original work. If it is someone else's work, you must note the source and author information. Then it must match the content of the community center you choose, otherwise, it is likely to be marked as incompatible works.

Do not upload any inappropriate artwork. Works that contain racism, sexual content or nudity, or gore will be reported by other players and then deleted.

Generally, players will check your profile interface after publishing some of their creative works. Buy Cheap Steam Level Up, increase your level, decorate the profile interface better, you can get more players' follow.

----------


## antonioss

Sie wissen nicht, wo Sie eine anständige Medizin finden können, die Ihnen helfen könnte, Probleme mit einem Mitglied zu lösen? In diesem Fall sollten Sie auf jeden Fall versuchen, Ihre Aufmerksamkeit auf diese Seite besuchen Sie diese Seite zu lenken , ich bin sicher, dass Sie Erfolg haben werden

----------


## antonioss

Când penisul nu se ridică, vă sfătuiesc să încercați să începeți să utilizați acest medicament https://farmacie-romania.com/kamagra-pret/, deoarece mă ajută să rezolv acest tip de problemă

----------


## CharlesWalker

The main thing that the teacher should teach is the organization of essay writing services reviews thinking activity, concentration on the problem and constant self-control.

----------


## ninagorman

Hello friends, we all know that writing a good lab report or essay is not an easy task. Not everyone likes to write. If you are also looking for a platform where you can hire expert services to buy admission essay because you need to submit them earlier and you don't have time. You can visit this website https://essayswriters.com/admissions-essays.html and avail of their services. Here you will find the services of your choice according to your requirements.

----------

